# dog training classes in barnet area



## rayguy (Dec 4, 2011)

can anyone recommend a good training class in Barnet area N London for my 5 month old beagle, Betsy.
i am already aware of Goodboy Dog School and Barnet and District Dog Training Club in N Finchley.

thankyou

ray guy


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

Is Ware abit too far out? I reccomend Hertford and District Dog Training Society - Welcome The begginers course is split into 2 small groups, puppies and older dogs. Theres 3-4 trainers for each group and they work with you 1-1 for as much as you need.It's indoors, and they also to a classroom bit after where you can talk about any issues you have. They are fantastic.


----------



## The Pet Coach (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd go to Steve Mann at Alpha Dog Training School, he's awesome 

Alpha Dog Training School - Home

He's in E nfield, but is worth the travel.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find an Association of pet dog trainers member in your area who runs classes. Members do have to be assessed and have a code of ethics and ony use kind firm effective methods. They also have to keep up to date on new methods and training developements.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have a look at the Guild of Dog Trainers

The Guild of Dog Trainers

Members agree to abide by the rules of the Guild and agree to train all dogs and puppies in a fair, appropriate and humane manner, and will not knowingly cause avoidable distress or damage to any of their charges.

Below is the Kennel Club link for general training classes in the area.

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/findaclub/training/Default.aspx

Canine Training Academy Hertfordshire (KCAI)
4 Paws Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
Letchworth (First Garden City) Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
Bushey K9 Training School Hertfordshire 
Hertfordshire South District (Hatfield) Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
British Association For GSDS - Welwyn Hatfield Hertfordshire 
Bishop's Stortford Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
North Herts Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
Long Marston Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
Watford All Breeds Dog Training Club Hertfordshire 
Gade Dog Training Society Hertfordshire 
Snoopy DTC Hertfordshire 
British Association For GSDS - Hemel Hempstead Hertfordshire 
Potters Bar Dog Training Society Hertfordshire 
Dog-Ease Hertfordshire 
British Association For GSDS - Oxhey Hertfordshire 
Doggie Doo's Hertfordshire 
Home Farm Dog Training Hertfordshire 
Wormley Dog Training Centre Hertfordshire 
Barnet & District Dog Training Hertfordshire 
Hemel Hempstead Ringcraft Club Hertfordshire 
Mid Herts Gundog Club Hertfordshire

HTH


----------



## The Pet Coach (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you a member of GOTD smokeybear?


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

I recommend you find a trainer from The Guild Of Dog Trainers. They are a comparatively new organisation, appx 3 years old.

They have brought a completely new and very much needed, multi disciplinary membership approach to pet owners in as much as their members are established trainers from all disciplines of dog training & maybe more important to pet owners is the fact that they stand no nonsense from members who try to draw out never ending, ineffective, lessons with dogs & owners which are beyond the trainers ability or outside the individual members methods to train in order for the trainer to get as much ££££s income from one client as possible.

If it becomes clear to a member trainer the dog & owner are beyond their ability to train they must abide by rule 10 of the guilds rules and refer that pet owner to a more suitable trainer, no other service provider does that.

For those reasons I only ever recommend them, by the way, I have no commercial interests in dog training or personal aquaintanceship with any members of that organisation. Your dog only needs foundation puppy training at that age by the way.

GODT-Rule 10
_Members agree that they will not convey to their clients unrealistic expectations in the advice, action or recommendations proposed and to ensure that instances where they are unsure or unable to resolve a dog training or behavioural problem are promptly referred to a suitably qualified dog behaviour practitioner or dog trainer who has that specialist knowledge. It is incumbent on a member not to continue provision of the same instruction, training or advice to a client and their dog which is ineffective despite a genuine training effort_

The Guild of Dog Trainers - Dog Training, Dog Training and Behaviour, Dog Training Courses, Dog Behaviour Courses

.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Selecting a trainer for your dog is a process of narrowing down the service industry options, exactly the same as finding a plumber, mechanic or undertaker, you don't want to emloy one and end up with your dog refusing recall & ending up on the road no more than you want your remains sliding out of the coffin & into the gutter just as its being loaded onto the hearse, especially if it's raining.

The links below might help you to narrow down your choices by elimination, including the last which is a case from Barnet & disctrict dog training club including name of trainer concerned. APDT has the worst reputation of ineffective, dangerous & never ending fee paying training, that said their members have difficulty finding pet owners to employ these days except the odd newbie, they are a dying Dinosaur due to the welfare problems they caused.

Something else to bear in mind, when I came to this forum, within 2 or 3 of my first posts someone posted that there are around 50 commercial trainers on this site, so far there is only one who makes that info clear that information & in doing so declares their commercial interests on this site, one other sort of suggest they are but a it's unclear & ambigiouous, make your own mind up as to why there is such a lack of information on who these 50 commercial are, in the meantime, I hope the links help you narrow choices & displays some of the risks.

APDT Founder Tried To Kill Pet Dog, Association Of Pet Dog Trainers Rip Off - YouTube

1. APDT Training Methods Causing Severe Health Damage. - YouTube

2. APDT Training Damage, Another APDT Trained Owner Ripped Off - YouTube

APBC, David Ryan Admits Dog Killed By 'Association Of Pet Behaviour Counsellors - YouTube

APDT Training Industry
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...-industry-update-apdt-loose-more-members.html

Ex Barnet & district dog training club client- Trainer, Annette Conn

July 2006
_I am not someone very familiar with dogs or animal training; in fact, my current dog (a West Highland White Terrier named Wesley) is the first pet I've had. My partner and I rescued him from a pound in South Wales-we knew nothing about the dog's history nor even his age. He had a wonderful disposition but little to no obedience training, and we soon learned that he was very protective and territorial, barking at and even biting guests in our home on several occasions. His aggression toward people also extended to joggers in the park and people loitering near our home. On the other hand, he was a wonderful dog with us, his owners, never challenging us, growling or barking at us, and certainly not biting us. This fact convinced us that we should try to contact professional trainers and solve his problems with other people so that we could keep him as our pet.

As someone brought up in a thoroughly liberal environment, and as a vegetarian, I certainly wanted the most humane training programme I could find. I have now come to see that so-called "positive-only" trainers are at best well-meaning but ineffectual, and at worst con artists. The first 'positive' trainer we contacted came to our home for two hours, gave us several handouts about how to gain dominance over our dog (information which I had actually already read up on both online and in books I read before adopting a dog) and took £100 (GBP) from us.

We tried to implement her techniques and achieved spotty obedience as Wesley worked for treats when he was in the mood for them. On the other hand, her advice about what to do when guests came to our house-tethering him in the corner and letting him bark and growl often until he was sick as we ignored him for as long as it took for him to finally give up was detrimental and I believe cruel.

When we confronted this trainer about how ineffectual and disturbing this method was (it seemed very clear to us that Wesley felt cornered and scared being tied down and ignored as strange people came to the house), she looked perplexed; the only advice she could come up with is to put a board up in front of him so that he couldn't see the guests, which of course was a way to avoid the problem rather than solve it. Afterwards, we tried to contact her for follow-ups and to report that the methods weren't working, but she avoided our calls and never offered us a refund. I thought that I had put my dog's life in the hands of a professional, but instead I was ripped off and treated unprofessionally.

Having been soured on so called professional 'positive' trainers and not knowing where else to turn,_

Sincerely,
C. T. Halberstam
Lecturer, Department of Theology
King's College, London
Strand, London

.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Are you a member of GOTD smokeybear?


Why? are you a commercial competitor of GODTs' multi disciplinary approach/choices feeling weakend by competition?

.


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

Very convincing. Three youtube videos from the same idiot and a self reference to your own rantings.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Have a look at the Guild of Dog Trainers:
> 
> Members agree to "abide by the rules of the Guild, &... to train all dogs / pups in a *fair, appropriate
> & humane manner; [they] will not knowingly cause avoidable distress or [avoidable?] damage
> to any of their charges. *


*

i do not suggest ANYone who does not stipulate what tools, what techniques, & so on, are on the menu; 
"abide by the rules", "AVOIDABLE distress" or damage, etc, are sheer window-dressing, IMO, as they say 
nothing but sound nice. :huh: 
they're much-too vague to reassure me... For just one example, what DISTRESS is 'UNavoidable'?

a vet must restrain a pet to examine or treat her/him, but HOW they restrain that patient has a lot to do 
with how the patient reacts: relaxing & allowing, or tensing & resisting. BITING is definitely avoidable, 
as a box-muzzle can be used to safely prevent it - or the dog can be sedated for oral exams, throat injuries...

i have been thru the 'Guild's' website several times; there's nothing that says who is the role-model 
for their applied tools or techniques, or what books, professional references [texts, websites, & etc] 
they suggest or, indeed, follow.

I WANT TO KNOW who is the mentor, the pattern, that the trainer was trained by... it matters to me.*


----------

